# Bishop Auckland: North Bondgate Motorhome Parking?



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Are there any member's who live in (or around) Bishop Auckland that can confirm there are motorhome parking spaces at the North Bondgate short stay car park please?

I believe there are 3 spaces set aside for motorhomes but cannot find out if they would accommodate a 8+ metre van.

Thanks in advance to anyone with local knowledge.

Andy


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I am that way quite a bit, I was in the car park the other week, there are some MH parking spaces on the right of the car park.


Not sure of the exact size but they looked pretty big, if I am down Bishop in the next week or so I will measure them for you.


Paul.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Paul.

What's the view re possible overnighting do you think?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Andy,

Are you visiting Kynren at Bishop ?

Ken.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Imbiber said:


> Thanks Paul.
> 
> What's the view re possible overnighting do you think?
> 
> ...


Just ask google.
http://www.durham.gov.uk/article/3523/Motorhome-parking


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Blizzard said:


> Andy,
> 
> Are you visiting Kynren at Bishop ?
> 
> Ken.


Hi Ken,

That was the consideration :wink2:

The fall back is nearest campsite and then taxi.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I've got tickets for late July and really looking forward to it, especially as a friend from work is one of the actors. 

I've got family attending the event with their motorhome while touring the UK and I'm waiting for a response back from the Local Authority after I suggested they lift their overnighting rules from local car parks on event nights, to cater for motorhome visitors to the event. 

I'm not hopeful, but will post their response on receipt.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

There are no overnighting signs so not sure.


We have tickets for early September, Saturday night, expensive at £55 per tickets but they are the best ones.


I will let you know on here re sizes when next there.


Paul.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

The earlier link provided by Stanner mentions no overnight parking or cooking in DCC car parks, which is why I emailed parking services asking if the overnight restriction could be lifted on event nights to cater for visitors using motorhomes and have just received the following response....

Dear Mr. ----------,

Thank you for your e-mail and suggestion. Unfortunately, we are unable to permit the use of car parks for this purpose.

Kind Regards

Parking Services Team
Durham County Council
Floor 4, Room 83
County Hall
E-mail: [email protected]
Tel: 03000 263 985
Fax: 0191 383 5787

Regeneration & Economic Development ( County Hall ( Durham DH1 5UQ


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

At least you tried Ken!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Imbiber said:


> At least you tried Ken!


Send them this and ask them to explain what is different about Durham that they can interpret the law differently?

It is all bluff and they cannot do anything more than issue warning notices to persistent offenders.


----------



## Sputnik (Aug 14, 2016)

Kynren have overnight motorhome parking available for £15 a night - just phone their box office and book it. No facilities, but who cares?


----------

